# Thrift Store Finds 2012



## JustDugIt (Apr 7, 2012)

I figured instead of posting  a bunch of Seperate Posts I would Make a Thread

 Do you hunt thrift stores for old stuff?? Or anything at all?

 Post Pics..Tell tales of past finds  have some fun!

 I have found some great glass at my local one..Lately i have been on a jewelry kick!




 I Got this today for $2.49 cents...


 Victorian Womans Lavalier..
 10k (green) (Rose) & (yellow ) gold..
 ...Ruby or Pink Tourmaline?? idk


----------



## JustDugIt (Apr 7, 2012)

Also Got this Great silver Fox With Glass Prostetic Eyes!!!

 id say hes 20s or earlier.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 7, 2012)

That damn critter from "Ice Age" is finally dead?


 <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RbsGWNXZ51I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JustDugIt (Apr 8, 2012)

That prehistoric acorn was a tough nut to crack..he just couldnt hang osia


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

he's the best character of those shows! nice finds dug.  

 here's something I found for under a buck!!!

 '93 Ameritech Open (pga seniors tour) Signed by Ray Floyd, Simon Hobday and Don Massengale... from research, was a hat purchased at the tourney, signed at the tourney...floyd in front, hobday on one side, massengale on other side.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't been able to find another one of these.... this was something my father in law picked up from an empty house. (he's retired from family construction business and runs construction/maint for his friend who owns over 3k properties) he's always finding stuff for me to sell off for him. He gave me this to do what I want with...so I guess I was "thrifty"... it's a commemorative 30yr anniversary mug made by Redwing for the Prarie Home Companion show...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

bottom... the side has the typical red wing stamp on it...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

Best find I've ever gotten... (besides an old  ww2 photojournalist camera I snagged for 9 bucks...leather case, 4 lenses and a bunch of other stuff)..

 This is an item given to sales reps/techs only. Was never sold, never meant to be in public hands at all.  it's a recorder for recording data from printers.  Page runs, page counts, stats etc...  The rep/tech would bring it with him/her and attach this to it, make a cassette of the data and bring it back to Xerox to be decoded.
 found this in my garage after we first bought the house 3yrs ago...... I spoke to the Xerox archivist and she's the one who told me what it is...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

the large sticker on the lid is the directions for it's use.  there are other pics, but they are just of the SN and stuff...Wondered what the heck it was. I'm usually pretty good at researching stuff and I spent hours and hours on this thing... Emailed Ann at the archives and she spent almost 2wks finding out what it was...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

for kicks... a pitcher from the BC comic... frosted glass with characters/scenes on both sides.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

1930ish La Mirada pottery wall piece. Formed near LA, CA...  Cecil Jones came over from the UK and started this company. He's one of the people responsible for kickstarting the ceramic movement in the US.  This piece dates from 35-39 as the company was in existence for those years only...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

bad pic, but the piece is quite large.  15-18" tall by 6-8" wide.  here's a pic of the mark.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

also have some jadeite, a bunch of Federal and Fire King.  Over 300pcs of China.  From platinum rimmed stuff from the 30-40's, to turn of the century stuff...also some Occupied Japan pieces.  I have probably 20-30 boxes/bags full of stuff I've snagged or collected over the years....

 I like this next piece... 2 seriographs, never opened, by an artist in Minnesota. Holly Sue Foss... there are many different pieces that are copies and sell pretty well... I've never seen these 2 on her site, on ebay, auction sites etc. Of course that doesn't mean there aren't any others around...... Signed by her and never opened.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2012)

close up pic.  
  I have a bunch of decanters, crystal pieces an early 1920's Edison Phonograph, the console cabinet style. Has all 38 diamond discs with it. plays well. 

 I won't even begin on the books!! I've been collecting all of my life for myself.  Started seeing quite a few books for dirt cheap at used bookstores, thrift stores etc... a first edition from the late 1800s-early 1900's in great shape is hard to pass up for a buck!!!  
 I have a full set of the Book of Knowledge with 4 annexes from 1930...I picked them because they were cool and 5bucks for the entire set...they're pretty much mint...no fading, spines aren't bend/creased. No water dmg etc... I found a website and all they do is sell encyclopedia sets... they sold this set for over 650! crazy..

 Best piece ever found from thrift store.  a hand cut decanter that was cut in the 1890's.. A father and son company and they were only in operation for about 10yrs.  Thing weighed quite a bit. Even the stopper was heavy.  Sold that to a private collector for almost 2k...I paid .99c...

 Love posts like this..always nice to see what people find.


----------

